# please help!!!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

right, so my friend found some babies and the mother had died, they are about 6 days old and i need help..
zeezu I'm hoping is early stages of pregnancy so i need help..

can i put these 4 fuzzies in with her?!
will she start to make milk for them or just kill them?

she has met one outside the tank and she either bit it or she tried to carry it as it made a squeak noise.. what can i do?

they are about to have there 3rd feed,that is fine they are healthy?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm gunna go on a limb here and say that the orphan babies NEED food! So before a more experienced member has a look at this, research what to feed them, I am almost certain there will be a post about what to feed a baby mouse that's lost it's mum. If the female is in the beginning stages of pregnancy, she won't be producing milk yet I don't think, also I am not experienced enough to say whether she would kill them or not. This has never happened to me before, hopefully someone sees this soon!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Are they wild mice? If so they will have parasites and may be carrying disease, so it's not the best idea to put them with your doe. If they are wild mice, you'll have to humanely cull them or handrear and treat them for parasites when they're old enough. I have never handreared a mouse myself, but you need puppy or kitten milk formula and a small, needleless syringe, always being careful not to give too much at once and drown them. They will need feeding every couple of hours round the clock until their eyes open. You must also stimulate them to go to the toilet by cleaning their genitals with a warm, damp cottonbud (Q-tip in the USA).

Mammals are stimulated to produce milk by the action of the babies sucking on the nipples, so _theoretically _a doe without a current litter would be able to foster these - but in reality a doe without a litter won't have the instinct to take care of them and probably won't know to sit on the babies long enough for them to start feeding and set off milk production.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

hello, just wanted to say from the moment i got them that they have been on kitten milk and don't worry i am making sure they use the toilet and eat every 2 hours, (very tired now haha)

yes they are wild, they was found in a pet store, also anyone recommend brands to get them check for parasites and stuff like that?

and no i am not going to cull them, wild or not they are still animals and should be treated that way..


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

some people use small paintbrushes to feed babies.... like this person...


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i have used paintbrushes already and its working


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

they have a lot more fur now and feeding well as doing everything they should do... I'm not going to put them with my others they will be put in to there own tank till i decide what to do with them


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They're so cute. <3


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

all babies went to a rescue


----------

